# locating the parking brake wire



## little_fish (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello,
I tried this post in the audio section and haven't had any luck. Does anyone have a suggestion of where the best location is to access the parking brake wire and how to locate it? I am installing a DVD player and want to hook the parking brake properly to the head unit which disables video unless the parking brake is engaged. 
Frontier - 2005 - crew cab - lever parking brake in center console between seats.
Thanks,

Original posting in Audio:
I'm installing a Jensen DVD double din head unit in a 2005 Frontier Crew Cab.
I've got all of the connections set up for the new head unit except for the parking brake wire, which isn't a part of the head unit wiring harness. The Jensen unit has a parking brake sequence in order to play DVD's (on, off, on) so I actually need to find this wire rather than simply just grounding the head unit.
Does anyone have any tips on how to locate it? (where, color, etc.)
Can it be accessed through the stereo opening in the dash?
Do I need to snake this wire from the head unit through the console to the parking brake?

Thanks,


----------

